# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Loje nga Interneti

## Nolird

Gjeta nje loje shume te mire ne internet............ :buzeqeshje:  ja tek e keni addresen.Pasi klikoni tek addresa hapet dritarja dhe do te pritni te behet *loadi* e pastaj klikon PLAY.

http://www.random-good-stuff.com/game/?g=35

Gjithsej ka 30 level.Une arrita t'ja nxjerr fundin.  :buzeqeshje:  

Gjithashtu mund edhe vet te ndertoni nje level sipas deshires tuaj dhe ja dergon shokut tend te shohesh nese mund ta kryej ate levelin ti qe e ke krijuar, e pastaj do ta shpallim fituesin nese i kryen te gjitha levelet qe ne do  t'i krijojme, per te ditur se ai a e ka kryer lojen do te pyesim me cilin kod arriti ta kryej lojen,  ja te e keni shembullin

Aty ku shkruan power, tregon se sa e ka patur power
dhe angel, tregon se sa e ka patur angel.

Une se shpejti do te krijoje nje loje dhe do te shohe se kush mund ta beje.

----------


## Gerdi

te lutem heres tjeter lojrat postoj ne kete teme http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=362
keshtu sdo krijohen shum tema vetem per nje loje dhe forumi do jet me i organizuar.

----------

